# Any Wismec Reuleaux RX200 Downfalls?



## Jebula999 (21/1/16)

Sup Vapes,

So i thought i would start this thread, to showcase peoples opinions/experiences with the shortfalls of the Wismec Reuleaux RX200.

We can all watch reviews on how good it is and all the great features. But i figured this would be a great place for all the not so great aspects of it.



I'll start by saying that the back panel on my one does not sit snug on the back. It clicks back and forth with a loud sound and leaves quite a substantial gap on whichever side is pushed out.


Anyone else have anything they would like to mention about their experience thus far?


----------



## Khan83 (21/1/16)

Battery cover is a beeyotch to open. Fingernails keeping nicking the paint off at the centre 

Other than that , I love this thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Deezo (21/1/16)

Well I have a silicon cover on mine and that seems to fix the Problem with battery door wiggle  , The only complaint I have about my Rx200 is that the paint does chip quite easily . But other than that it is Perfect especially with the 3.0 Firmware update .


----------



## Nightwalker (21/1/16)

Well yes, mine has one problem.. Its lonely. I have to get another one. All good things come in pairs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (21/1/16)

A) Paint chip issue, is real - annoying.
B) SS TC mode still needs more work, compared to my xcubeII the RX is rather disappointing.
C) Battery Door doesn't sit flush/even gap all round.
D) no puff counter :/
E) Menu is simple, a bit too simple for my nerdy liking.
F) People think its a light saber, and ask all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999 (21/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> Battery cover is a beeyotch to open. Fingernails keeping nicking the paint off at the centre
> 
> Other than that , I love this thing



Yeah, unless them hands are bone dry, no chance.



Deezo said:


> Well I have a silicon cover on mine and that seems to fix the Problem with battery door wiggle  , The only complaint I have about my Rx200 is that the paint does chip quite easily . But other than that it is Perfect especially with the 3.0 Firmware update .



I noticed on mine, with like 2 hours use, that the button was wearing down the paint below it :/ so could be the start of something more.



KimVapeDashian said:


> A) Paint chip issue, is real - annoying.
> B) SS TC mode still needs more work, compared to my xcubeII the RX is rather disappointing.
> C) Battery Door doesn't sit flush/even gap all round.
> D) no puff counter :/
> ...



I find that the SS TC is great, i don't have much to compare to, but feels real good, although you can feel the temp going up and down quite a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (21/1/16)

Jebula999 said:


> Yeah, unless them hands are bone dry, no chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, to find the point that it does not do the pulsing takes much patience with balancing the wattage/temp. I just find my xcube does it with less pulsing, far easier and ironically on different wattage & temps to the RX with the same atty...


----------



## kev mac (21/1/16)

Jebula999 said:


> Sup Vapes,
> 
> So i thought i would start this thread, to showcase peoples opinions/experiences with the shortfalls of the Wismec Reuleaux RX200.
> 
> ...


I've found the T.C. can be somewhat unreliable and that the T.C. kicks in too soon.I think these were rushed out before all the bugs were gone.Some work fine but I see a lot of problems on line.But what do you expect for $46.00?


----------



## Nimatek (21/1/16)

I am waiting for som 24g SS316L wire, will retry TC mode then. 
So far in wattage mode this thing is a beast. My Crius and TFV4 mini with claptons work so well.
Twisted kanthal in the serpent is also chugging along beautifully.

Will test temp control again in the Aromamizer and let you know what I think.

As for cons, the paint chipping is a pain, but I need to be less clumsy about where I put it down. Only 2 small nicks but they bug me - got a skin coming from UK so that will be solved soon.

My biggest con is just the size and weight - not a pocket friendly mod. But that is personal con, not actually a problem because face it, it is a beast. Not a twisp you can hide in your pocket


----------



## kev mac (21/1/16)

Glitches aside it is worth the price for power mode alone.As far as the size and weight well I'm still a fan of the God Mod 180s


----------



## shaunnadan (21/1/16)

The 510 Centre pin "spring loaded" system doesn't always work and you get atty short errors (met another guy who had this exact issue today) pulling the 510 pin up with a tweeter resolved this 

When you do have a short you need to unscrew the atty for it to clear and then screw it back on, you can't just move a coil and pulse it again 

There is a slight lag when it's in sleep mode and you fire it (no lag on the dna200)


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (21/1/16)

Jebula999 said:


> Sup Vapes,
> 
> So i thought i would start this thread, to showcase peoples opinions/experiences with the shortfalls of the Wismec Reuleaux RX200.
> 
> ...


Get a cover asap _


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (21/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> I am waiting for som 24g SS316L wire, will retry TC mode then.
> So far in wattage mode this thing is a beast. My Crius and TFV4 mini with claptons work so well.
> Twisted kanthal in the serpent is also chugging along beautifully.
> 
> ...


lol, thanks for that, have you seen vaporize.co.za  In cape town :/_-> Skins of the many for rx200

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jebula999 (21/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> lol, thanks for that, have you seen vaporize.co.za  In cape town :/_-> Skins of the many for rx200



Do you have a direct link? If you on about the silicon covers though i'm not a fan. I prefer them going on from the base, pointless if you still scratch your mod on every surface you place it on.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (22/1/16)

Most of you seem to need covers.
@Jebula999 Where do you get covers that don't protect the base? Im not a fan of that **** hahahah Full protection covers here:
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/reuleaux-rx200-200w-protective-silicone-skin-black/
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/reuleaux-rx200-200w-protective-silicone-skin-white/
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/reuleaux-rx200-200w-protective-silicone-skin-red-black/ <--- I waant this one to go with my white/blue still awaiting to arrive from my bank account state
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/reuleaux-rx200-200w-protective-silicone-skin-red/
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/reuleaux-rx200-200w-protective-silicone-skin-clear/

It covers the complete mod? What more could you want?


----------



## Jebula999 (22/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Most of you seem to need covers.
> @Jebula999 Where do you get covers that don't protect the base? Im not a fan of that **** hahahah Full protection covers here:
> http://vaporize.co.za/shop/reuleaux-rx200-200w-protective-silicone-skin-black/
> http://vaporize.co.za/shop/reuleaux-rx200-200w-protective-silicone-skin-white/
> ...


Sorry to pop your bubble, but it doesn't... I already have a black cover and the base of the mod is not protected. It slides on from the top down.. Covering the sides and top


----------



## CloudmanJHB (22/1/16)

Jebula999 said:


> Do you have a direct link? If you on about the silicon covers though i'm not a fan. I prefer them going on from the base, pointless if you still scratch your mod on every surface you place it on.



Got my silicon one from SirVape, covers the entire botton as well apart from breathing holes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (22/1/16)

Think for me overall it's just the bulkiness and weight but once you are used to it, its the perfect mod !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (22/1/16)

Jebula999 said:


> Sorry to pop your bubble, but it doesn't... I already have a black cover and the base of the mod is not protected. It slides on from the top down.. Covering the sides and top


 maybe we should ask @vaporize.co.za then - Do your covers have solid bottoms so that the base of the mod doesn't get damaged not even by scratches?


----------



## shaunnadan (22/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> maybe we should ask @vaporize.co.za then - Do your covers have solid bottoms so that the base of the mod doesn't get damaged not even by scratches?



the silicon covers they have are pulled on from the top down. they dont cover the bottom. sir vape has better silicon covers for base protection.

just to also keep on topic... a protective skin or lack their off isnt really a downfall for the mod.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (22/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> Battery cover is a beeyotch to open. Fingernails keeping nicking the paint off at the centre
> 
> Other than that , I love this thing



I also struggled with that @Khan83 
Until I realised one needs to hold both sides of the cover and pull away from the mod.
Not sure if this will help you -

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (22/1/16)

Silver said:


> I also struggled with that @Khan83
> Until I realised one needs to hold both sides of the cover and pull away from the mod.
> Not sure if this will help you -



i usually pull so the bottom comes out 1st, find that works rather easy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> maybe we should ask @vaporize.co.za then - Do your covers have solid bottoms so that the base of the mod doesn't get damaged not even by scratches?



Hi @Darryn Du Plessis - please remember that vendors are not allowed to discuss their products in the general threads of the forum. Only in their subforums or the "who has stock" subforum.

Perhaps send Vaporize a direct PM.


----------



## Clouder (22/1/16)

By-the-way guys, who dropped their Rolo at the JHB Vape Meet? I know I almost crapped myself, but I don't know who's Rolo it was? @Silver ?


----------



## Silver (22/1/16)

Clouder said:


> By-the-way guys, who dropped their Rolo at the JHB Vape Meet? I know I almost crapped myself, but I don't know who's Rolo it was? @Silver ?



Sorry, I have no idea @Clouder


----------



## shaunnadan (22/1/16)

Clouder said:


> By-the-way guys, who dropped their Rolo at the JHB Vape Meet? I know I almost crapped myself, but I don't know who's Rolo it was? @Silver ?



it was @Nibbler


----------



## Clouder (22/1/16)

@shaunnadan DANNNNNNNGGGGGG  I think it was brand new as well?


----------



## shaunnadan (22/1/16)

Clouder said:


> @shaunnadan DANNNNNNNGGGGGG  I think it was brand new as well?



no damage to the rolo, i think the tile chipped though . lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (22/1/16)

Silver said:


> I also struggled with that @Khan83
> Until I realised one needs to hold both sides of the cover and pull away from the mod.
> Not sure if this will help you -


Thanks @Silver , unfortunately that's how I've been doing it for a while now but those magnets are the devil. 

I actually started using this method a while back after reading your previous post when you got your RX lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (22/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Most of you seem to need covers.
> @Jebula999 Where do you get covers that don't protect the base? Im not a fan of that **** hahahah Full protection covers here:
> http://vaporize.co.za/shop/reuleaux-rx200-200w-protective-silicone-skin-black/
> http://vaporize.co.za/shop/reuleaux-rx200-200w-protective-silicone-skin-white/
> ...



Worse covers ever the mod just slides out. I know at a few other guys they are on their way in with the new shipment of bottom covering ones too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## momoe (28/1/16)

the battery cover on mine is flush and firm no wiggle or paint chip 




that said my mod is still fairly new, so i may still experience it.

how ever the atty issue i had a few times, normal unscrew the tank off and it sorted

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (28/1/16)

momoe said:


> the battery cover on mine is flush and firm no wiggle or paint chip
> View attachment 44333
> View attachment 44334
> 
> ...


Which atty did you have a problem with?

i've screwed on 4 tanks already and never been asked to please check atomizer. Seeing as you're using a bellus ... in the photo

This mod is by far a shining example of greatness. Stainless steel for everyone - so i can also use them on a mod without TC.
All packed into one hexagonal beast of TC  DNA 200 may be a step up, but this is generaation 2 of that.

Tell me though: I got hardware version 1,03 I feel soo happy with it - but I never saw any change logs between the 1,0 and 1,03  but it works beautifully either way, firmware 3,0 and a 12 hour charge for the initial  new batteries:>>>
Progression with a battery the size of a laptop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (17/6/16)

hi peeps
i know its a old post but maybe someone can help

Rx200 temp control
ive got a 0.07ohm build dripper
but the temp always cuts out wont fire on the rx200 but does fire on my kooperrmini60w

any ideas


----------



## therazia (25/6/16)

@Mark121m It can only fire down to 0.1 afaik


----------



## Mark121m (25/6/16)

In temp mode it can fire to 0.05ohm


----------

